# SnowJoe 24V Cordless Snow Shovel



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*SnowJoe 24V 4A Cordless Snow Shovel*

Gave my son one of these for Christmas to do his steps and small walkways where the Troy-Bilt can't go: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Snow-Joe...MIg4Xb5u-S5wIVA6SzCh3Aig_pEAQYAiABEgK5c_D_BwE
Initial reports are that it works quite well in normal snow conditions, but not very effective in slushy stuff.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think the big 2 stage blowers will be around for a while yet, but I can see a day coming soon when the singles will be all electric...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> *SnowJoe 24V 4A Cordless Snow Shovel*
> 
> Gave my son one of these for Christmas to do his steps and small walkways where the Troy-Bilt can't go: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Snow-Joe...MIg4Xb5u-S5wIVA6SzCh3Aig_pEAQYAiABEgK5c_D_BwE
> Initial reports are that it works quite well in normal snow conditions, but not very effective in slushy stuff.


That looks like the same one I got mainly for my front porch.
Only used it once on light fluffy snow.
Worked fine, I hope I get to use it this year.


----------



## MarineScott (Dec 9, 2019)

I have one, I received for a gift. Works great, but you have to understand it's application. I did hit the corner of a step, and will have to replace the auger at some point. It still works, with an inch chunk out of it. $13 for a new auger. I imagine some might think this might replace a snowblower, but it won't.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

AS long as my body is healty I find a good old shovel is best for stairs and tight areas. I would not be surprised that in 10 years most of the Snow Blower options for the home owner will be electric.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MarineScott said:


> I have one, I received for a gift. Works great, but you have to understand it's application. I did hit the corner of a step, and will have to replace the auger at some point. It still works, with an inch chunk out of it. $13 for a new auger. I imagine some might think this might replace a snowblower, but it won't.


There is a belt in there, if you replace the auger I would get a belt for it too.
Even if you don't have to replace the original you will have one as a spare.
I have a long flat porch, that is what I bought mine for.
It is a lot easier then shoveling.


----------



## MarineScott (Dec 9, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> There is a belt in there, if you replace the auger I would get a belt for it too.
> Even if you don't have to replace the original you will have one as a spare.
> I have a long flat porch, that is what I bought mine for.
> It is a lot easier then shoveling.


Good idea on the belt! Appreciate that.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

@tabora I guess with your experience of snow equipment, you checked out others options before choosing the snow joe? Was there anything else in the “decent/worth buying” category? Snowjoe isn’t available over here. But there are other models that are branded differently in different markets.

I’m looking for something similar to do (wood) decking areas but am concerned about:
1. Scratching the wood if there are no wheels.
2. Operating height (I’m 6’2”)


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> *SnowJoe 24V 4A Cordless Snow Shovel*
> 
> Gave my son one of these for Christmas to do his steps and small walkways where the Troy-Bilt can't go: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Snow-Joe...MIg4Xb5u-S5wIVA6SzCh3Aig_pEAQYAiABEgK5c_D_BwE
> Initial reports are that it works quite well in normal snow conditions, but not very effective in slushy stuff.


looks like fun !


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Lunta said:


> 1. Scratching the wood if there are no wheels.
> 2. Operating height (I’m 6’2”)


1. I think anything with a rotating paddle is likely to scratch paint. In my case, the deck is unpainted pressure treated decking that gets pressure washed every couple of years, and the other surfaces and steps it gets used on are granite or asphalt.
2. I'm 6'4", so I feel your pain. The Greenworks Pro (similar to EGO) I replaced my SnowJoe blower with actually fits me better, as well as working better overall. The handheld one I gave my son is definitely proportioned for shorter people.




If I were purchasing a handheld one again, I would opt for the 80V Greenworks:








Greenworks Pro 80V Cordless 12 inch Snow Shovel (Tool Only)


Shop for Cordless Snow Blowers in Snow Blowers. Best Value For Money. Shop Now!




www.greenworkstools.com


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> 1.  I think anything with a rotating paddle is likely to scratch paint. In my case, the deck is unpainted pressure treated decking that gets pressure washed every couple of years, and the other surfaces and steps it gets used on are granite or asphalt.
> 2. I'm 6'4", so I feel your pain. The Greenworks Pro (similar to EGO) I replaced my SnowJoe blower with actually fits me better, as well as working better overall. The handheld one I gave my son is definitely proportioned for shorter people.
> 
> 
> ...


That 2nd power shovel looks better balanced to me with the high mount battery.


----------

